# Broken wing -- how to fix?



## PigeonHelper123 (Dec 3, 2002)

On my way to work today, I dropped some seed under the subway in my neighborhood (a flock of pigeons lives there, and I try to give them a little something everyday, especially since the weather is getting colder). When I put the food down today, I noticed an adult pigeon dart from underneath the stairs to get the food. One of his wings was drooping and he couldn't fly, so I think he has a broken wing. In any case, being an idiot (and late for work), I left him there to eat thinking, "Well, if he's still here when I get home tonight, then I'll take him home." Of course, the guilt gnawed at me for the whole hour I was at work before I decided I had to go back to try and find him. So, I made an excuse at work, rode to my subway stop, and lo and behold, he was still there, huddled under the stairs (it's about 10 degrees in New York today with the wind chill). I caught him and brought him home.

I do definitely think something is wrong with his wing. It's not dragging on the ground, but like I said, it is drooping. When it's folded, he does seem to be able to lift the wing above his tail feathers, but then it sags back down again. Perhaps it's not a total break? I didn't get a chance to do get a good look at him before I had to run back to work (I left him in a holding cage with fresh water and fresh seed), but his eyes were clear and he was preening, so I don't think he's sick. 

On to my main question, how do I immobilize his wing? Is there a website that shows the proper technique to wrap a wing? Should I wrap both, or only one? How long should it/they stay wrapped?

Thanks!
Inna


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hello and Welcome to pigeons.com! Thank you so much for your kindness to this needy pigeon!

Here is a link to a site with good instructions for setting a broken wing:

http://www.austinduckpolice.org/BirdWeb/PigeonResourceWeb/brokenwing.html 


Other members here have good success with taping the wing to the tail feathers.

Please keep us posted, and if we are able to help in any way, we will be happy to do so. We have several members in the NYC area who may be able to give you some "hands on" assistance if needed.

Again, thank you and welcome!

Terry Whatley


----------



## PigeonHelper123 (Dec 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by TAWhatley:
> *
> Other members here have good success with taping the wing to the tail feathers.
> *


Thanks for the website! I will stop off on my way home tonight and buy some gauze and tape. This other method of taping the wing to the tail feathers, how does that work? 

Thanks!
Inna


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Inna and welcome.

It was very kind of you to go back for that pigeon as it is often so difficult to fit in work responsibilities with pigeon rescue! I have been in a similar situation several times, and once tucked a pigeon behind a pillar while I reported for work and called for help to transport it home. This was because I thought my manager was getting a bit fed up with my turning up whispering "I have a very sick pigeon in my bag...can I have some time off to take it home?" That pigeon was also waiting when I returned for it an hour later.

I hope you are successful in taping up the wing, but if you are not, don't despair.

I took in two pigeons with non-functional wings recently , and sought veterinary help. I was advised to let them rest for a couple of weeks, and they are flying very well around the aviary now. They would probably be OK for release, but both had experienced other injuries (one had been chewed by something and the other had lost two toes) so I thought they deserved a peaceful life now.

Cynthia



------------------
_All beings are fond of themselves, they like pleasure, they hate pain, they shun destruction, they like life and want to live long. To all, life is dear; hence their life should be protected.

-Mahavira_


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hello,

The photo below is from Helen showing how she taped the flight feathers to the tail when Jose had a broken wing, I hope this will help you with your pijjie!
http://community.webshots.com/photo/53562504/56701682vVoANh 

And please tell me anyone if the link above works, Thanks!

Mary

[This message has been edited by maryco (edited December 03, 2002).]


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, Mary! The link works fine.

Inna,

Here is a note from Helen should you decide to try to wing to tail approach:

"Please tell her to tape the flights to the tail very tightly - scrunch up the feathers. If she doesn't the flights will pull out the first time the bird tries to fly."

Terry Whatley


----------



## PigeonHelper123 (Dec 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by maryco:
> *And please tell me anyone if the link above works. *


The link does work. Thanks Mary! Is there any agreement on which method works better? It seems that taping the wing to the tail feather seems simpler (especially for a novice at these sorts of things).

Inna


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

I have tried bandaging the wing to the body as in the first method but the pigeon keeps getting it off and getting his feet into it, If I had a pigeon with a broken wing I think I would go with taping the flight feathers to the tail...

Mary


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hello Inna,
I attended a 'fracture' class on Saturday & the presenter used the vet tape that was suggested on the site Terry recommended. It works great. I believe it can be purchased at PetsMart. This gal uses a 'figure 8' technique, the wing stayed flush against the body & the pigeon was able to move about without any difficulty. 
Please let us know how things are going.
Cindy


----------



## aloft (Mar 1, 2002)

Hi, Inna

Please check your e-mail. I sent you a message about our broken-winged pigeons.

Regards, 
Ely


----------



## aloft (Mar 1, 2002)

Inna,
What happened to your pigeon? If, by any chance she proved to be a female, I am interested to take her over and put her together with my broken-winged male pigeon pet.


----------



## PigeonHelper123 (Dec 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by aloft:
> * What happened to your pigeon? If, by any chance she proved to be a female, I am interested to take her over and put her together with my broken-winged male pigeon pet.*


Hello,

I never got your previous e-mail at my e-mail address ([email protected]). You can try sending it again if you like. The pigeon I took in is eating and drinking well, has no signs of illness, is pooping normally, etc. I decided against trying to wrap or tape the wing. I made several attempts, but the pigeon would fight and struggle so much that I fear I was doing more harm than good. I've also read that many birds will heal by themselves if given enough time. The bird is still being kept in a quiet place, and it's getting vitamins, grit, pigeon feed, the works. It's been about a week since I found him, so I'm guessing about a week since the injury happened (I always keep an eye on that particular flock, check them out twice a day--going to and coming home from work--and I didn't notice this injured pigeon before. Unless he wandered in from someplace else, I'm guessing he's an injured member of the flock, and the injury was fairly recent). If I should be more proactive in trying to bandage the wing, please let me know! I don't want to miss a window of opportunity (if I haven't already). 

I have no idea if the bird is male or female. It's a short and stubby bird, but that doesn't say anything about its gender. I haven't seen him/her engage in any typically male behaviors, but then again, s/he's been recouperating in a cage in a strange human's storage room, and probably doesn't really feel up to that right now.









I'm fully committed to seeing the bird healed and released, or barring that, adopted out to a good home, but I am going away on vacation for two weeks on Dec. 21st and can't bring the bird with me. Would anyone in the New York area be willing to pigeonsit? Aloft, would you like to keep the bird for that time and see if your broken wing male possibly hits it off with this broken winged possible female?

Inna


----------



## aloft (Mar 1, 2002)

Hi, Inna,

I'm so sorry that you didn't get my e-mail. It never came back to me, so I figured out you've got it and I was waiting for your answer. Please, don't try to do any kind of bandage or taping until you see Dr. Schaubhut, at East Village Veterinarian, in Downtown Manhattan, located at 241 Eldridge Street (take "F" or "V" trains down to 2nd Ave Station, where you go out, cross Houston Street and his office is right there). Call them at 212-674-8640 and talk to Cisco, Dr. Schaubhut's assistant, just to find out if and when he is there; otherwise you don't need an appointment. Tell them you have found an injured pigeon and want the doctor to have a look at him. He is a great specialist with birds and will tell you in a second if the pigeon's wing can be fixed or not. He will not charge you. He's treating pigeons for free, plus he's very good at it.
Please go to him by all means.
Yes, we can give our pigeons a chance to know each other while you are away. E-mail me about what you did with that doctor and then we will see from there. 
I will send you again my e-mail, after I post this message.

Warm regards,

Ely


----------

